# Hammersmith Hospital...part 25



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home.............. 

Happy chatting   Lots of love and luck to you all   

Rachel xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

JandJ - Sounds good to me   Friday isn't too far away now  

Love, Rachel x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks hope it is real and not from that shot we have to mature our eggies althought that was on the 16th April so should be out my system by now.....

Future mummy ~ I know I am naughty and wasnt going to test but I was in tears earlier so upset as didn't know what this brown stuff was so did the test and didn't use first morning pee either so here's hoping....

How is everyone else doing Good luck for any of you that are having ET today xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

J&J may that +ve remain very very sticky and that your levels are good on Friday will be thinking of you 

I knew just knew those   pee stick police were being ignored...!


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Bobbi & EBW

Thanks for your msgs....x


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Have a great holiday Bobbi 

Koko - 3 is still 3 and as I have been told so many times when I thought we'd get only 2 eggs - it only takes one. Pls try to keep positive, I know it's hard   

Thanks Future Mummy - taking arnica tabs today and will have no more after tonight.

Gaye - hope you are well, I do hope I have some frosties for 'ron'   

Rafs - I hope you are taking it easy, when is your test date? I hope you haven't yet succumbed to the pee sticks like JandJ.. 

Julie-Anne, how's it going?

Big hello to Tots, Biddy, EBW and Shania

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bobbi, have great holidays!
Future Mummy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

GOOD LUCK JandJ!!!  There's no point suggesting you relax... you'll be all of aflutter. 

Koko... as Northernfox said, it only takes one. Love and luck to you both for tomorrow.

Biddy


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello girls......

Hope you all  well...... sorry i have been away...... signing on after a long time......i had bad morning sockness , but finally feel bit better now........

I have been reading a few posts back....trying to catch up...... lots of new girls here.....
I few i know Tots/ Future mummy/ Bobbi/ EBW.................. i hope u r all doing well...... i will be here more know with u lot......

JandJ- best of luck for ur result.... really wishing and praying that it is BFP.....

all the girls on the tww i wish u all the success and hope u get thru this difficult time....

I had my anomaly scan a few days ago...... thank God all is ok..... fingers crossed.... it stays that way....

still stressful.... it just never goes away.......

anyway ...more later.....
lots of hugs

Hush


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Hush

Thanks I am hoping its a BFP too I did do another dreaded pee test this morning got another +ve straight away.  that this is my time am worried about tomo bloods...
How long does it take to get ovitrelle 0.25mg out of your system I am presuming this is well out of my system by now and nurse at HH did not tell me off for doing HPT just told me to rest.

How is everyone else on 2ww?

Jackie
x


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow jackie ........ that is good news...... i am not exactly sure how many days it takes for ovitrelle to get out of body.... different answers from drs, but my dr said 5-7 days......
again the levels differ..... i think one should just never check early, at least after 12 days,miminum...... that is when i did it both times

anyway do rest and think positive....      

best wishes


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi hush missed ya!   

jackie- this is why you shouldnt test coz you just end up querying the result   that said I am cautiously optimisitic for you xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Hush, glad you are feeling better now.

JandJ - keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow 

I had my ET today, all went very well and I have two grade 1, 4 cell embryos on board - praying that they stay with me.   
Test date is 13th May.

Out of our 5 fertilized embryos, 3 were of a high quality and two were not. We were advised by the embryologist that it was too risky freezing only one and recommended against it - so no frosties for me. I am sad but delighted I have two strong ones with me. 

Koko - how did you get on today? Good I hope   

Love to all
xx


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I now have two good quality, one a 2 cell and one a 4 cell on board. Thanks for all your   that my embies made it through the night. Like you Northan Fox my test date is the 13th May, hopefully the time will fly by!!
Good luck JandJ fot tomorrow. 
Koko


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

KoKo and Northenfox ~ glad to hear all went ok for ET today hope all goes well for you in the 2ww...

EBW ~ I know I'm silly testing but after having the scare with the brown spotting I just felt I had to do something to get it clear in my head just hope that I am going to get the positive that I have been looking for tomo when I go to have my bloods done, in my head I am past the time it takes for ovitrelle to get out your system as I had this 16 days ago now and have read in alot of places on the net max it stays in your system is 12 days, O well am  , got a phonecall from my cousin today to say she is pregnant so really hoping we can share the experience as it's her first.

Anyways will be in touch tomo peeps..

Jackie
x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Jackie - good luck for tomorrow, it all sounds very positive!

Northernfox and Koko - it sounds as if you've both got some great embies on board, all the best for your 2ww

I've got my op booked in for the 12th May.  I'm really not happy about having to leave Thomas.  My MIL will be looking after him and I find her quite hard to cope with although she is well meaning.  Luckily Thomas is a very early riser so I'll be able to see him before we have to leave for the hospital.

Take care everyone

Scooter x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Scooter

Hope all goes well with your op ~ what are you having done?

Congrats on your baby boy aswell he looks so cute in that picture...

Well I guess I should be off to bed although cannot settle I am nervous as anything and feel sick about tomo, I know we all have to do it but it really is hard this business...

Anyways hope all of you out there are well and I'll let you know tomo or over the wkend my result.

Take Care

Jackie
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JandJ


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck Jackie x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks girls

OMG feeling so nervous everything is going right through me today......not good!

   

Jackie
x


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck Jackie!

I know that stomach! Have you had your test? Fingers crossed it confirms everything!


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

This stomach is not good I can't believe how many times I have been to toilet lol

I had bloods done this morning so waiting on the phonecall I really hope my tests were right, I never did one this morning as hubby said just wait...

keeping everything crossed....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

J&J        

NF & koko


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

OMG I got my     woohoo!

Good luck to everyone else..

Jackie
xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Jackie - that is just brilliant, fabulous, wonderful news!! 
Congratulations !!!       

EBW - that picture of Kate is divine, she's lovely

xx


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Jackie thats fantastic you must be thrilled!!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Jackie that's brilliant!  Well done you   

Scooter x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

so pleased for you Jackie!

Thanks NF, she really is a star!


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Girls

Thank you so much for your kind words I am going to remain positive and hope my bean or beans stick with me nick named Tez & Tezza after my Dad (lol).... that's what we named the embryos on ET day.

Got to go back in 2 wks for a scan to make sure all is well so fingers x'd for another 2ww...

YAY.....

 to all of you coming up for testing too, I will be looking out for you all on here...xxx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello All

Feel such a trespasser now that I have moved hospitals...but with so many friends here whats a girls to do!!.... just checking in to say 

congratulations!! to Jackie some good news hope all goes well for you over the coming months.  

Koko and Northernfox - hope the two weeks fly past for you with lots of sticky vibes.

FM- hope your well.

Julie - Anne - thinking of you DR.

EBW and Kate  

Hello to everyone I have missed.....

Tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

you are welcome any time hon xx

cant believe a year ago today I had ET!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Yah Jackie!!!!!  I am so happy for you 

NorthernFox and Koko - good luck ladies for your 2WW  

Big hello to everyone else and fingers crossed we get some decent weather for the long weekend...... oh please!!!!!!!

love gaye


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

jandj welldone hunny  

xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

J&J - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!        
So happy for you! Wishing you all the best and a happy, healthy pregnancy.  

Northern Fox & Koko - Well done!    so pleased ET went well and that you have good embies.      

Jo - Kate is such a cutie!!!!!!! i want to squeeze those cheeks.  xxx

Hello everyone else.  
Have a great weekend. 

Love to all, Rafs xxxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Well done Jackie!

Bettyx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Brilliant Jackie!

I am so thrilled that you have this new life/lives seeing as you lost your dad so recently.

Biddy xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Jackie- congrats     

Northern Fox & Koko -       well done to you both   

Totyu- nice to hear from you  . How are you getting on and whats your new clinic like?

Rafs- hope your doing well and    for Tuesday    

Jo- she is adorable  

hi to all and have a lovely weekend

Julie xx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Girls

Thanks for all of your messages I still can't believe it not sure when it sinks in ~ it is fab news.

Hope your all well.
xx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry another question!!!!

When would they calculate that I am pregnant from? Is it my last AF or the day or EC?
Was trying to work out when I would be due....

Jackie
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

1st day of af

I reckon about 7th Jan (working on the fact that 1 year ago today I had ET rofl)


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool thanks for that, I swear I had Af on 20th March or maybe I am wrong, they will have it on my notes at the hospital.
My cousin is due 3rd Jan and my Bday is Jan aswell....woohoo!

Ta
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hm 20 march....maybe not then...  Im confused now maybe 2w back from today?

just done a calculation on march 20

"Based on your answers, you're likely to be most fertile from March 31, 2008 to April 5, 2008. If you were to get pregnant during that time, your due date would be December 25, 2008. "

are you sure you dont mean april?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JanJ, this is wonderful news!     Congratulations and have a wonderful 9MW!
Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

There is a due date calculator on the site home page!

You need to count back 2 weeks from EC and then add 40 weeks to get your due date. Or -  if you tested on Day 12 post 2 day transfer count 36 weeks from test date.  Due dates assume you have 28 day cycles and ovulate on day 14 - EC counts as the day of ovulation for IVF.

Happy counting...

Betty


----------



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi there, can I join you?  I am going for my first EC on Monday, and I wondered if any of you have had the on-site acupuncture?  I have been having acu close to home, but saw the leaflet and wondered if you'd recommend it?  I was thinking of maybe just having it after ET as I expect it is quite pricey - I like the idea of being able to hang around a while after ET.
Thanks all
JenBow


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Fantastic news Jackie.  I'm thrilled for you. Just try and relax now. I must forewarn you now, that you will have lots of strange feelings in your tummy and groin area: pains, pulling sensation, feeling very bloated.  This is all normal so don't panic.  I spent the first few weeks of my pregnancy convinced things were going wrong but at the 6 week scan I got the all clear.  Now in week 10 all the strange feelings have gone and i'm just left with the morning sickness! 
Have a wonderful weekend and enjoy every minute of your good news.
take care
Shania
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Shania, Hi hun, nice to hear from you. I am delighted that all is going well . Hope the morning sickness disappears soon     
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Jenbow- welcome  and good luck for your EC. Should be a bit quieter at hammersmith on a bank holiday. I never had the acu there but think it costs £70-80 a treatment unless you book a package which is cheaper. There were a couple of women having it done at my last ec. Good luck

Shania - good to hear from you and glad everything is going well - almost 3 months now  

Hope everyone will have a lovely weekend. I'm waiting for the sun to break through the clouds so i can go and have lunch outside somewhere. Dreading my scan Tuesday now as AF has only just arrived so will make for grim timing     the things we have to do. Anyway will be curious as to wether I'm suppressed and can start the delightful hrt patches. Never donethis before so have no  idea how long it will take to thicken my lining medically while still suppressed with brucerlin injections. 

catch up soon
Julie xx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Betty and EBW, I will Check back through it and see what it comes out as.

I am feeling a little upset today.....my sister was creul lastnight (she always has to be centre of attention) anyway I told her my good news and then she started saying what if they mixed something up, I burst into tears and have been getting myself in a right state I can't believe she said that..... Things are different these days right? I know they checked loads of times with me at HH my name d.o.b and hubby's details I just can't believe I waited 5 years for this and she said that and was laughing out loud and then said "god i'm only joking" what a nasty thing to say to me....she is making me doubt things now I can't stop thinking about it... 

Jacks
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Jacks-     what a thing for her to say. sadly you have to go through this to really understand the emotional experience it is and i sincerely hope she said it without thinking and not to be nasty. they are very careful as you know and you are pregnant with your own baby/s- so enjoy and  take care

Julie xx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you Julie for your quick response I am shattered sitting here in tears how can anyone say something so horrible to me espesh my own sister.
I know there was a muck up about 6 years or so ago and not sure it was even in this country I know they double check everything but to take my happiness away from me 7 hours after finding out is damn creul....she always does things like this to me she even started an argument on my wedding day and was crying and throwing a tantrum....I need to pick myself up and do something today I found it hard even eating brekkie as I am so upset.

J
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

could your sister be jealous? ignore her, also your hormones are all over the place, so you react even more to everything. HH checks things so well they can't make mistakes like this. 
As you are saying that your sister also was being difficult on your wedding day I think it shows she is insecure and mayb e not happy about her own life and reacts that way. It does not mean she does not love you  it is just she would like herself to have this joy you are experiencing and also if she likes to be centre of attention then she must be disappointed   as right now you and your baby are. She will calm down .It must be annoying and frustrating though and hurtful. 
You must think of your little one now and not get stressed too easily, the rest is not that important.     
Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh Jackie, I'm sorry to hear that you are so sad, especially when you have this great news to be so happy about. Like FM says, there is perhaps some jealousy here - is your sister married with children?

I'm sure deep down she is happy for you, and you always have us lot to share your joy with. We are so happy for you, you've been through so much lately that you really deserve this. Pls keep smiling  

Quick question, I am 2 day post ET now and still have some AF type cramping -is this normal? I keep worrying that it means something is wrong and I can't get it out of my head about losing them down the loo   .
Even though I know full well that's not possible. Just needing some reassurance of what's normal really.

Hope you are all enjoying the Sunshine.

Good luck with the scan Julie-Anne, it's not the nicest but will be worth it.

10 weeks Shania, wow! Doesn't seems like even a week ago you shared your good news. Take care

A
xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome JenBow - good luck with EC on Monday   

Regarding accupuncture, I have my own lady close to home, however she advised that it should be done within an hour or so after EC and half hour after ET. I therefore used Hammersmith for both these which cost £150 for the two sessions.

I also understand that you have accupuncture again around implantation (4-7 days post ET) which I will have with my own closer to home.

HH do a package of 4 which costs £240 but this wasn't ideal for me.

I am by no means an expert, so maybe the other ladies on this site know better.

A
x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there northern fox   welldone on ET + just to settle your mind a little i think alot of ladies can suffer with cramps for a while after ET   i would say its normal   wishing you lotsa  

xxx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your kind words I know I should not listen to my sis but it's hurt me so much that I keep on bursting into tears and am worrying so much now, I am going to make a call to the hospital and let them know what she has done and hopefully they will reassure me I know I am being silly but she is stupid putting ideas like that in my head.
She is married with 2 children which she didn't want and she wants to leave her husband plus we lost our dad who was our best friend I know she has alot going on and she has said sorry she was joking but I went mad at her and said nothing like this ever crossed my mind and now she is making me doubt things and making me think I was wrong to have IVF OMG I hate what she has done to me.

Also on another note I had acupuncture at HH and found it to be really good. I also had and do have cramps in my stomach and feelings of af I even had spotting on day 9 & 10 of ET and they said not to worry and I still got my BFP so try to relax, I was naughty and tested and got a +ve but was still worried about bloods as wasnt sure what the count would be and still don't they just told me its very very good....My niece went to see a meduim today and they said to her is your auntie pg....OMG, and then said I think theres more than 1!!! Eeeeekkkkkk LOL.... so wil let you know as have scan on the 19th.
When is your official test Northenfox?

Jacks
xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Cleg - I think everything is a worry at this stage, if you feel a twinge, if you don't feel a twinge!!  

Jacks, I really wish I could put your mind at rest and I'm gutted that you are this upset. The rational side of you knows that the hospital cannot have made a mistake, this is absolutely YOURS and DH's baby (ies), however due to the emotional rollercoster you have been on, both with the IVF and the extremely sad loss of your father at this time it's made you very upset and your heart is taking over. Look at it another way - do you really think your dad would be watching over you and bless you with this joy only for it to be tarred by a terrible mistake. I can tell you - NEVER IN A MILLION YEARS!!  

Very good news about your neice and the reading. OMG double trouble perhaps. A singleton for me would be a dream come true but two - well that would be the icing on the cake.

Please take care
A
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jackie       to your sister who just doesnt have a clue how they do things!

nf yep cramps are normal best of luck!


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey EBW

I know what everyone is saying and I had all my trust in the clinic but I have found myself scanning the net tonight to see if they use manual procedures or bar coding, I know I got asked alot of times for my name dob etc and DH had to do sample whilst I was waiting for EC etc I just can't believe I feel this way, or how she has made me feel this way, there is no way of knowing until baby/s born now I just feel so sick to the stomach she has no idea as she got pregnant straight away then complained about it and told me she didnt even want kids, she should have been born with blocked tubes not me! I am so angry and upset and I don't want to feel like this through all my pregnancy and then when I have my child/ren look at them in doubt...
Do you think If I call HH and explain what has happened they would be happy to run through the procedure with me?

from a very upset Jacks
xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Jacks - I am sure they will go through it with you. This is the thing clinics are super sensitive about and they work hard to ensure mistakes dont and cant  happen. Try not to worry - speak to an embryologist next week and I'm sure they will put your mind at ease.

Betty


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Betty I'll give them a call and hopefully they can put my mind at ease.
Don't think I will be seeing my sister for sometime silly moo!

Jacks
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

J&J I am sure they can reassure you hon.  As betty says they will be supersensitive about these things.....and its not like other jobs where a mistake has small repercussions.  The would have a massive checking system in place...I mean I work in educational admin and even we have a second stage check before we send anything out.  They will have been looked at procedure wise when they were checked out by the regulatory body (or whoever it is does the clinic equivalent of ofstead- sorry no brain here).  HH has a fab rep and I am sure you can find cases relating to any kind of scenario if you look on the net....its a scary place the net you know but just because you read something doesnt mean its in any way likely to happen xxx

As for your sister.....I would just tell her how she had made you feel.  And then tell her they swapped her kids in the hospital...   Sorry was being flippant there.  

Its all change for your atm and you are gonna feel everything emotionally a lot more anyway.  We are all here for you to lean on though.....   on that note better go downstairs as my miracle is still up and playing with daddy...


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JandJ, please stop! HH can't have made that mistake it is not possible nowadays with the way they screen. 
You are making yourself sick and this is not good for you or the baby ( or babies   )

Sending you lots of   

Future Mummy


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Huge hugs Jacks   Some people are so insensitive   Usually they are just jealous. Ignore her and enjoy the feeling of getting that long awaited BFP. 

Congratulations  

Rachel x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you girls.

First thing I done this morning when I woke up was burst into tears, hate feeling this way doesn't help that I am missing my dad like crazy just wish he was here and I am worrying about mum also as she is so sad I hate seeing her like this.
Hubby is angry that my sis said what she said and he is going to call hosp and get them to explain everything to us so that I can relax and enjoy this instead of feeling I've done something wrong.

I hope you are all ok and sorry if I have upset any of you in what I have been writting but I feel more down now than I did when trying for my BFP.

Jacks
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Rachel, 
I meant to say your little girls look adorable  

Future Mummy


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All,

*JandJ:* I'm so sorry for the behaviour of your sister  It's totally uncalled for and from reading through the rest of the posts, she sounds very jealous of you...Please don't let her get to you- Your homones are haywire at present so anything of this nature will affect you more than normal. Once you've acknowledged that it's your hormones and you'll realise your sister will never change, you can move on. I don't feel it's necessary to call the hospital and your poor DH will do anything to ensure you're happy and content-bless him!! Your sister is causing the ripple effect which she has dropped a stone in the water and watches the ripple effect grow...now you, your DH and the hospital are at the mercy of your sister's cruel remark. Ignore her and don't let her win. As future mummy advised, you should stop or you may make yourself ill. This moment should be enriched an enjoyable with tears of joy and not be remembered for years to come as your sister's ploy to upset you.

Reading your post has reinforced my notion of keeping information to myself, my DH or share on a forum. As you have no come back once the information is out there. I would suggest you put your sister on the back burner and keep your wonderful news to others who you know are there for you genuinely... If she asks anything or calls for an update, just tell her you don't feel to talk about it with her anymore due to her cruel remarks.. 

On another note, I've been off here for a while as I was slightly pensive for my appointment with Dr on 30th April advising me of what treatment/options are available to me based on my results which i didn't know until then. I'm happy to say that I've been now out forward for IVF in 6 months time! 

This seems like a long way off for me even though compared to some that's pretty quick. Having never been on IUI, would I stand a better chance of having this privately in the meantime? 

Good luck and congrats to all

Secret Broody
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi secret broody, nice to hear from you!
If you have good tubes ( no blockage, smooth and everything, i.e you had a lap to check them) then yes I would personnally try IUI before IVF, privately if I had the budget. It is lighter than IVF !
depends what kind of "fertility issue" the doc mentionned. 
Anyway, well done on getting IVF in 6 months. It will go quite quickly with the summer I am sure.  
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

secret  broody , reading your profile, looks like you had the all clear regarding tubes , so IUI sounds interesting! you can always ask your HH cons, just a quick email?
Future Mummy


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Secret broody

Thanks for your msg, I hear what everyone is saying but I just cannot get this damn remark out of my head I keep crying and feel sick to the stomach with the thought of it all now I really didn't think I would feel this way, I am still going to have to call HH as I really need to see the checks etc that have been put in place she has made me doubt this so much that I am saying things i never thought i would be saying and i feel guilty for saying it all as DH looks so sad as I am reacting crazy to all of it saying i want DNA etc the thought of it all makes me want to be gone from it all.....

Jacks
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, how are things ? are HRT patches always given for FERT? (I don't know much about FERT but as it may be me at some point doing it, I try to get as much info as I can   ) 

Northenfox, has the crazyness of 2WW hit you yet?  I usually go   the second week   I hope you are able to relax  

Jenbow, lots of   for your EC tomorrow!  

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jackie hon take a deep breath.  I am sure what your sister said is stressing you out but you are probably also funnelling all the scariness that the bfp itself has brought to into this as well? Also everything you went through recently re your dad is probably wrapped up in this as well. It is a major change in your life that has come about.  This is just my opinion hon so please dont take offence.

Maybe if this really is getting to you, go and see the counsellor at HH who can probably help you through this as pregnancy itself is also IME a pretty scary (though wonderful) thing and you may need some support to deal with all the changes that will come about.. I will be the first to admit that it helped me (though I didnt see the HH person but another professional)


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Jackie sweets some people can be really insensitive sometimes, intentionally or not.  i hope I can reassure you as I work in the medical field myself.  there are so many checks and double checks that has to be done, by more than one person and strict protocols to follow when dealing with stuff like this.  Hospitals are so strict with this kind of stuff they wouldn't want mistakes to happen because it would cost them dearly both financially and publically.

This is such a special time for you and your DH and you both deserve to celebrate this especially with the loss of your father so recently.  You have had some really good advice and support from the girls on this thread and if your sister isn't happy for you.... we all are      

Take care of yourself,, you got an other(s) to think of now.  I am sure you are still shedding tears over your dad, save those for him not over your insensitive sister

Love gaye


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

three things first- 

Rafs- I'm thinking of you sweets. Only one more day to go until you test and I have everything crossed this will be your time        

Jenbow- all the best of luck for your ec tomorrow    

northernfox- hope your surviving the 2ww and sticky positive vibes    

FM- I have not started the patched yet so am curious myself about them. I don't know if diffrent clinics use diffrent drugs on medicated FERT cycles but I've got HRT ones to thicken my lining from Mr Trew. I think you change them every few days and if I get a positive will have to keep using them and cyclogest for 10-12 weeks. All new to me to as never had any frosties before. It will be so nice to have a transfer     not feeling like sore like all the other times. How is you TTC naturally going? Making any other plans?

secretbroody- IUI could be an option but the success rates are lower and I would have thought that if HH thought this was a viable option for you they would have had you do a few first as it is cheaper for them fundingwise. Still worth a try. Another option is to pay for a IVF cycle first. My wait for my only nhs funded cycle was 11.5 months so we checked that doing a private cycle first would not effect our NHS funded cycle if required and went for it. The wait is a killer I know.

Hope everyone else is doing well. so looking forward to an extra sleep-in in the morning  

Julie xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

J&J - so sorry to hear that you're so upset.  All the other ladies are right, HH is very careful.  I know this is really upsetting, and i cannot believe you're having to deal with this.  Enjoy your well deserved BFP and take care of yourself and your little one/s. 
Thinking of you and hope tomorrow is a better, happy day for you. no more tears please      


Julie - thank you for the well wishes.  
Good luck to you too.  Hope scan goes well.  I'm hoping your AF has thined your lining.  They expect 5mm or less before you can start on the patches. 
Some clinics prescribe oestrogen tablets, but HH use patches.  You will start off with 1 patch for 1 week to be changed every other day, and then after a week, 2 patches changed every other day.  After 2 weeks of patches, you will go back for your scan and they will check if your lining is thick enough for ET - at this point they will want your lining at 8mm or more.  I had issues with the patches to begin with, and you will probably question their effectiveness - but they do work! i was so suprised that my lining was thick enough after 2 weeks.  I thought for sure i would have to do an extra week. It took me a few days to get use to them.  If you have any questions, do not hesitate to pm or call.   

NF -      sending you lots of positive vibes

Secret Broody - glad to hear that you're back on track.  All the best   

As for me, i'm doing ok. I've started cramping last night. I have AF pains and i'm expecting AF any minute now. I'm not feeling any emotions right now, I just feel that I have no control over this, and there is nothing more i can do, but just try and relax and enjoy my weekend with DH. We went out for some retail therapy today, and plan to do more tomorrow   I'm ok about it all, and what will be, will be.  I'm ready for Tuesday.  I plan to do an HPT tueday morning before going to the clinic, that's if the evil witch doesn't come before.  I will be at work when i get the phone call, so i just want to prepare myself. 

Hello FM, EBW, Gaye,  biddy, betty, shania and to everyone else. 

Good luck to everyone cycling.  


love to all Rafs xxx


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Julie-anne and Future Mummy, hope you're well.  Things with me are good although hoping this 1st trimester will come to an end soon.  Off to France on Saturday and I can't wait.  Ile de Re and the Loire Valley.  FM, i'm sure you know them so think of me pottering around the lovely chateaux.

Jacks, so sorry to hear about your sister.  I was horrified when I read that. She owes you a huge apology.  I don't know what reading I got at my BFP but I was told like you that it was very good.  So that's all you need to know.  Can i suggest you talk to one of the counsellers at HH?  I saw Jenny a few times and found it very helpful.  She was also absolutely lovely. Please try not to worry so much.  

Jenbow, good luck for today.  I also had acupuncture at HH and found it very calming.

Happy Bank Holiday Monday to you all
love
Shania
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

for tomorrow rafs x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Shania, OMG I am so jealous!  l'Ile de Ré et  la Vallée de la Loire are 2 magnificent places to go on hols. I wish I could jump  in your suitcase!   Have wonderful holidays!

Rafs lots of   for tomorrow!

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Rafs       Thinking of you tomorrow x

love gaye


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi all

Rafs, thinking of you tomorrow - that will be me in a weeks time   
I know you have AF pains now, have you not had them all along? I am now 4 days post ET and still get AF type twinges everday which worries me  

Julie, good luck with your FET

Big hello's to Shania, FM, EBW, Gaye, Secret Broody, Biddy,Cleg & Betty

Koko - how are you coping with the 2ww?

Thanks for asking FM, I'm managing ok. I guess the second week is the hardest, I talk to my embies practically all day everyday - just praying that they stay with me. My DH says I should stop as it'll be harder if we don't get a BFP, however I can't - it's going to be hard anyway.

JandJ - you do need to stop this. I can understand how your sisters incredibly insensitive comment has hurt you, however you should not give it any more credibility than just a spiteful thing to say born out of jealously. You are pregnant!! You are at the beginning of achieving your dream and you are spoiling it for yourself now by allowing this comment to take over your mind! This is no more likely than her children being swapped on the maternity ward (forget the Soaps!). 
Personally I've given this some thought and you know what - I have no babies, I long to be a mummy, I think I'd be a good mum so at the end of the day you are going to be a mummy to this baby (ies) so sit back and relax about it - enjoy the BFP. It's your baby.

I hope you are all enjoying the long weekend. can't believe I'm back at work tomorrow after having a week off. 
xx


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Northan Fox
I was getting bad AF pains last night so am worried she is on her way. I just think we react to every twinge. Like you I go back to work tomorrow which I am kind of looking forward to in that I hope it will take my mind off my worry, but on th eother hand I am a teacher and am on my feet all day so know I will be tired.
Hope everyone else is enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi ,
Northen fox, I think it is a good thingto talk to your embies, and each one of us is different the way we manage the 2WW.Yes, work can help, the second week especially!     

Koko, lots of    to you!
Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks FM - just hope my 'team talks' are helping  

I'm sure work will be a big distraction, I have a works dinner on the evening of the 13th which 
I am somehow going to have to cry off. It's my test date and regardless of the result I don't want to spend it with my colleagues - just my DH. Now need to think of a bloody good excuse  

Any suggestions?!!?


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Rafs - goodluck for tomorrow   

Scooter


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck today Rafs   

Jacks - have you phoned HH this morning for some reassurance?

Can anyone help, I was woken up at 3am this morning with strong AF pains and cramping, I still have them now however there is no sign of bleeding etc. Is this normal? I'm really, really worried today and therefore getting quite stressed. I'm on day 5 post ET.

Hello to everyone
Axx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

NF could be implantation hon. Lots of people (including me) get pre AF symptoms before a bfp so its not over yet ....


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had cramping too. 7dpo is perfect timing for implantation and cramps around now are more likely to be good news than doomy news. I think!

Good luck Rafs! Fingers crossed

Biddy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Rafs

How are you??, good luck today

Tots


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks EBW and Biddy - were your cramps quite strong? I've had mild ones all along but this one woke me up and is the strongest pain (although I wouldn't say anywhere near has painful as my ususal AF ones) I've had.

No sign of spotting or anything tho - I keep checking.

EBW - do I recall you saying you had mastered the art of doing this on the tube    or am I  

x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi NorthenFox

How are you doing? I had af cramps also so don't fret. fingers are x'd for you! xx

Yes I called them this morning and spoke to the nurse she told me she cannot believe someone said that and that they are very careful they double check everything and do it one by one they will talk to me about it all on the 19th when I go in for my first scan....feel a bit better today after talking to them.
My sis didn't realise how upset she had made me and now she feels terrible.

Good luck to rafs for testing... xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

NF...ah yes you take me back

requirements are tissues, loose (or elasticated) skirt/trousers or a dress with buttons down the front and a cardigan or jacket to put over your lap    

I didnt get cramps as such more like a burning sensation and it really was kinda painful and hot! Had it both 2ww's.  I got my normal AF premenstrual headache....behind my eye...only ever get it pre af or pre bfp it seems...!

J&J glad you are feeling better.

Rafs hon, hoping no news is good news


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

As expected, it's a BFN      sorry for not posting sooner, but i was at work. 

I knew it, and didn't even bother with the pee stick this morning, i just knew.  when i got the call this afternoon, i wasn't at all phased by it. It was a weird feeling! i was at work and carried on with my meetings.  
I was leading a meeting thinking 'What the   am i doing here??!?!!'  

AF hasn't turned up yet, but now that i've stopped the patches and cyclogest, it will probably come anytime now.  My AF cramps are quite bad though. 

i just had a cry with DH when i got home. I'm so happy to be married to such a wonderful, supportive man.

Thank you all for your well wishes and positive vibes.  You are all so wonderful and i'm glad to have you ladies around. 
Thank you, from the bottom of my heart. 
I'll pick myself up, dust myself off, and start all over again!!!!! 

Good luck to everyone on 2ww - NF and Koko - wishing you both BFPs!!!!!   
Good luck to everyone cycling. I will be around to cheer you on.    

must lay on the sofa, cramping is really bad, and i'm sure it will come at full blast! 
As for what's next, not quite sure.  I have to make a follow up appt with Mr. L.  
For now, having a gin and tonic. 

love to all and thank you again!!!!   
Rafs xxxx

PS. i sat out in the park at lunch with a bottle of beer!!! i   needed it.


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Julie - how was your scan? hope all went ok.  Are you ready to start on patches?  
Thinking of you my sweets.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

rafs so sorry hon


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Rafs - so very sorry 
  
bettyx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Rafs - I'm really sorry about your news  
x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Rafs - so sorry to hear your news

Scooter x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Rafs, I am very sorry


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Rafs  .  I look forward to hearing what your plans are. 

Julie hope your u/s wasn't too heinous today   

NorthernFox and Koko     Sticky vibes to you both 

love gaye


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Raf's- sorry hun had a manic day but so wanted to log and and see your news. Completely gutted for you hun     I was really hoping this would be the one and am so sorry your going through this again    . Thinking of you both    You so did the right thing have a beer at lunch. Sometimes its hard to smile on the outside when inside your crying and feeling like life is really unfair. I hope you get to see Mr L quickly and can come up with a plan. 

NorthernFox and Koko- sticky vibes   

Thanks to everyone who asked   Scan went fine. lining at 5mm so good to go. Started the patches today so underway on building up my lining now and next scan the 16th  

Hi to all, loving the great weather and have a great week

Julie xx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Rafs

So so sorry to hear of your news, I hope that you are ok.

Jacks
xxx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello laydeez

Apologies for the protracted absence - I've been on jury service and then on holiday, so not really had access to a computer for the last month or so.

Looks like a lot's happened - more than I will be able to do justice to in one message - but just wanted to say that I'm so sorry to hear your news Rafs -   - gutted for you.

NorthernFox - I got AF pains at about the same time as you.  They started off quite mild but got worse towards the end of the 2WW, although after the BFP they seemed to vanish pretty much straight away.  Meanwhile I was on here every day posting all sorts of gloomy messages and was convinced it hadn't worked - but how wrong was I!  Hope that things are the same for you.   

Koko - good luck to you too    

Much love to all,
Ali
x


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi Girls

I haven't been on here for a while, I see you have all been quite busy. Thanks for my birthday wishes.

Rafs - I am so sorry for you. It doesn't make sense, as you had a natural BFP last year. My heart goes out to you.  

JandJ - congrats on your BFB. Forget about your nasty sister's comment. She has no clue, as do the rest of those women in the world who get pregnant without trying. You have waited so long to hear those words. Just relax and enjoy being the centre of attention now!

Julie Anne - how are things going on this cycle?

We were due for an NHS review tomorrow following our BFN, but they have cancelled at short notice. Have now booked a private one for next week. Because of the delay, it probably means I can't start Tx until June now, thanks to HH. I am really losing faith in them and thinking of moving clinics.

Hello to everyone else.
Nicky xx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rafs, I'm really sorry it didn't work out for you. I hope you're ok. Keep up the beer and swearing... I know it doesn't help much but...

Biddy xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi to All

Absolutely loving the weather at the mo, it is amazing what a lil bit of sunshine does for the old spirit      

Well we had our f/up appointment with Mr T yesterday and it went pretty well.  Can't believe DH SA results.  He has gone from 62 mil little babies (which was pretty good) to 172 mil... can you believe that??!!!!!!!!!!!  He is pretty happy with himself walking around calling himself the 172 mil man    .  DH just nodded to me about the result which I took as acceptance for the amount of vits and mins I have been getting him to take .  Mr T really pleased and looks like we can do IVF rather than ICSI as they reckon they will find enough good ones from that quantity.  So this leads to the count down and we are starting in 10 days,, yah!!!!  Not sure what the antagonist protocol is but that is the one they are doing for us, guess we will get filled in on all that stuff next week with our coordination appointment?!  

Just a quick question. We got our prescription for drugs etc yesterday and I have had a look in FF re: cheaper places to get your drugs.  Can you use the Serono Homecare Patient Prescription that HH give you with a different pharmacy?  I presume the quality of drugs are all the same from pharmacy to pharmacy.  We are paying for this cycle so trying to keep the costs down and have been super pleased so far that our private health insurance has paid for consultant appointments and investigations .

Hi NF and Koko - hope all going well with the both of you, bet you are not keen to be back at work with this beautiful weather.

Rafs sweets hope you are doing ok  

Jackie - hope you're smiling!

Love gaye


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi gaye..cant help on the prescription front hon as I used serono.

I can tell you about antagonist though as I was on this.  Basically I didnt down reg at all and started stimming (gonal f) I think on day 2.  Then on day 5 of stims (I think) I started with the antagonist injection alongside the stims (orgalutran in my case) this was up til the trigger shot 36hrs before EC.  Dont know if that helps at all?


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Gaye: fantastic result!  You must be so pleased.

Nicky (Yellowrose): sometimes it's so hard to stay positive, I know exactly how you feel.  Obviously I am happy with the result I've had from them, but tbh if I'd been a private patient rather than NHS, they wouldn't have been my first choice - their results are not that fantastic, and they're miles from where I live or work.  I also think that sometimes you need to make changes just for your own sanity.  But I also think that probably at any clinic there will be things that could be done better!  Either way, though, I'm sure you will make the right decision.

love
Ali
x


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks EBW that is exactly the protocol I am on and makes sense seeing as I am starting on day 2 of natural cycle.  On the drug front have just been checking around and Soreno is the cheapest, I guess it just depends of what drugs you are prescribed but hope that helps anyone looking!

Off for acupuncture today...

love gaye


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Fantastic news Gaye, that's the same protocol I've just done.  

Hi Ali, nice to hear from you again, how are you? When the twins due? Thanks to both you and EBW for the advice on the strong AF pains I've been having. I'm happy to say they subsided yesterday evening and I've had none today. 

I had acupuncture yesterday and was told I'm overtired and have no energy and the pains are possibly due to the energy being taken from where it's needed right now to keep me going. My doctor has signed me off work for the week with fatigue and I'm therefore enjoying the sunshine, reading my book with my feet up and sleeping loads   

I just hope this is doing my two beans the world of good and that they are snuggling in nicely   I was so upset yesterday that I may not have done my best by them, so I am definitely taking my orders and resting.

Koko - how are you?

Rafs - thinking of you  

Yellowrose - sorry for your disappointment, it must be very frustrating for you  

FM & Julie - how are you?

Jackie - Glad to hear you feel better about things now.

Big hello's to everyone, I hope you are enjoying the weather.
xx


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Northan Fox, you must be enjoying the sunshine at the moment. It's not to bad being back at work, I'm just very tired in the evening.
My AF pains have subsided, when on knicker watch (I know TMI, but we all do it!!!) I am getting a little bit egg white stuff - is this normal?
I hope everyone else is loving the   
Koko


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

koko I had quite a lot of sort of egg white mucus in my 2ww. I googled it furiously to no avail. I think it might come from building up the mucus plug. Hope so!


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

I just typed a long post and i lost it!!!!!! arrggggghhhh!!!   

Thank you everyone for the sweet messages.  It's so nice to know that you're all around. 
I'm doing ok, feeling empty, but going about my normal life. I'll never know or get answers as to why all this is happening, so I'm trying my hardest to let go and move on. I have a lovely hubby and we're very happy despite everything that's been going on.  I guess in the grand scheme of things, life is ok.   I have my follow up appointment with Mr. L tomorrow.  I'll discuss next steps and will keep you all posted. 

NF & Koko - how are you both doing?  sending you both sticky vibes   

gaye - that is great news.  10 days will go very quickly.  Wishing you all the best   

Nicky - sorry to hear that they've rescheduled your appointment.  How frustrating.  hope you're doing ok 

Ali - nice to hear from you.  Hope all is well  

Scooter - how are you?  When do you start treatment?

Julie - how are you doing with the patches?  thinking of you my sweets.    

Biddy, J&J, EBW, FM, Betty - hope you're all doing well.  

hello to everyone else.  Hope everyone is enjoying the gorgeous weather.  

Good luck to everyone cycling   

Rafs


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Well last night I had a little bit of bleeding, I was not worried about this but this morning there is browney red mucas stuff. Has anyone else had this? I am feeling a little   at the moment.
Northan Fox how you doing?


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Koko - sorry I can't help you with your spotting, could be just implantation sweets  

Thanks Bobbi for your support. Good news though with T levels coming down 

27 degrees this weekend on Saturday *and* Sunday... yah summer has finally arrived!

Have a good weekend

love gaye


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Koko - how are you this morning?

I'm fine, no sign of spotting, mucus or bleeding however I am still plagued with strong AF pains which worry me sick. If I was on my normal cycle my AF would be due tomorrow which is why I'm so frightened about what these pains mean.

Ali M, I read you historical posts back to when you were cycling and I'm hoping that my pains have the same result yours did. Thanks for the support.

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Koko, Northen fox,                 

Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks FM - hope you are well.

Koko, I just wanted to give you some reassurance, I don't know anything about the spotting but I have been reading posts on the London Girls thread by Marthah who had her IVF at Hammersmith. She reported some spotting and some 'clotting' type blood and got her BFP on Friday..... 

There's always hope
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi I also know of at least 2 HH ladies who have just had babies after bleeding even throughout their first tri...

There are threads on here with people panicking on the 2ww because of no spotting or no pains and threads with people panicking because of spotting or pains....Sending you big   and   and   as I remember only too well how scary the 2ww is...!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks EBW - I'm starting to worry (again!!  ) as I have had no spotting and wonder if this means no implantation has taken place.

Are there ladies who have had nothing apart from AF pains who have got BFP's?

This 2ww really is a killer!
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northen Fox, although it is very frequent to spot during implantation, and many BFP ladies have it , it is not the "normal" way and I remember dr Lavery saying , in a perfect cycle, he did not expect spotting to happen. My accupuncturist says the same , that implantation does not have to give spotting and when everything goes to plan there is no blood. However, having spotting is very frequent and not a worry and happens during ovulation for nat cycle, sometimes, and during implantation. 

Therefore having no spotting is not bad actually !

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

NF I never had any spotting!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Me neither although apparently spotting post bfp is more common in IVF pregnancies than in "normal" ones


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice, I know that I would be worried if I did not bleed thinking that my embies had not implanted! I know I am second guessing every thing, but I am still feeling positive about it all.
Northan Fox not long to go now, I hope you are enjoying the sunshine, I'm going back out into the garden with th edog now.
Koko


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Koko, Im an HH bod from a while back but do like to catch up on you all. Just to say, I have got through 2 ICSI cycles and bled during both 2wws and got bfps both times. On the pregnancy that led to Alec the bleeding ranged from light spotting to full on OMG bleeding, started during the 2ww and ended at the start of the 2nd trimester. Every day terrifying!!

I personally think some people are more prone to bleeding than others, I am a real bleeder and bleed after smears etc. Hang in there, during each step of treatment you think, god this cant be any more stressful, and then you reach the 2ww! Good luck

Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

what a lovely weekend we've had   A few quickies

scooter- good luck for your op tomorrow   

angie- congratulations on the arrival of your daughter- Abigail is a lovely name  

koko & northernfox- good luck for testing in the next few days    

rafs- thinking of you sweetie and hope your hanging in there    

nicky- sorry to hear your reviews been delayed- who needs the extra stress 

Hi to all I've missed. been a bit bad at posting lately but thinking of you all 

Have a great week all

Julie xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! 11th May 2008  * 

 
*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  

*Julie-Anne -* medicated FET - lining scan 16th May  
*Koko78 * - On 2WW for 1st ICSI - testing 12th of May 08 
*NorthernFox * On 2wwfor 1st IVF testing 13th of May 08 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
*Gaye*Starting 1st IVf May/June short protcol 
*wannabemum08 * looking to go for 3rd IVF May 
*Scooter *looking to try for 2nd Hammersmith baby -  
*bobbi3 * - Starting NHS 1st IVF May/June SP 
*Nikki2008*- Looking to do 4th IVF May 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08- 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Wendy woo-* -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* following up from 2nd IVF -   
*nichola1975 (Nicky) * Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
*Chris x * having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
*Rafs-* Following up from FET   
*candistar1*- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
*Future Mummy - * Had laparoscopy and dye in France Feb after 3rd IVF. TTC naturally 6 months then looking to move to Lister   

*MUMMIES TO BE*    

*JandJ -*  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08  
*biddy2 *  from 2nd IVF March 2008  
*Shania35 *  from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008   
* saffronL* -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08.   
*marie#1 * -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008   
*Hush*-  from FET Dec07 -   
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF   
*alim7482 (Ali)- *  21st Nov 07 after from IVF   Twins!

 
*HH MUMMIES * 

*Angie -* Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
*Pooks -* Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 
*Lisax -* Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgirl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck*

*loubeedood-* Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Odette -* Having follow up after 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona   
*Totyu-* Moved to Guys for NHS treatment started short protcol IVF May/ June   

If anyone else wants to have a go please do let me know. I have removed quite a few from the list that have not posted for a long time. If I have removed your and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Julie ​
*Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

koko for 12th
 NF for 13th
 Julie for 16th


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Koko and NF  - thinking of you both and wishing you all the best     

Hello everyone 

Rafs xxx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Northernfox - I'm another example of someone who had AF pains during 2ww but didn't bleed.  I had some very faintly pinkish CM just after EC but that was it.  Sounds like everything is going well and fingers crossed it works out for you!

Koko - good luck for today!

Love
Ali
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Koko, how are you?       
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

checking in for news on koko.......


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Just whizzing by...

Koko - how did it go? I am praying it was good news.  

Northern Fox - good luck for tomorrow 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello all, well there must be some confusion as I do not test till tomorrow, but thanks for all your kind thoughts. I am not feeling to positive today as I have started to bleed quite heavy with AF pains, but all will be revealed tomorrow.
I can't imagin i'm going to sleep very well tonight as I will be   for my little embies.
Good luck Northan Fox for tomorrow
Koko


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Whoops koko my fault as i put the wrong date on our update list. Good luck for tomorrow   

scooter- hope your op went well today  

Hi to all and have a great week

Julie xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck Koko, I will be thinking of you. It might not be over yet   

I'm sure, like me, you are terrified. I can't believe that a whole month of stressing has gone by and tonight just seems like the climax - this is definately the worse day of the 2ww.

Thanks for all the kind messages of support, hope everyone is ok
xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

NF & Koko -     thinking of you both and wishing you all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

NorthernFox and Koko - good luck today      

Rafs sweets - hope you are well  

Drugs arrive today and also we have our coordination appointment this afternoon.  Is it normal to be quite excited about these two events?! 5 more sleeps,, yah!!!

Big hello's to all!

love gaye


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

NF & KoKo ~ Wishing you all the luck in the world today I hope you both get that long awaited   .

How is everyone else doing?

Well as for me I have been doing ok still getting the odd twinge here and there and due to go for my first scan on 19th although I am very worried as my sister is being so nasty to the whole family now that I lost it and went mental yesterday I honestly do not know where it come from then I thought OMG what if I have harmed the baby/s, I am now worried about my scan, it's one thing after another with her, I am however calm today but hope I haven't caused anything to happen in there.

Rafs ~ How are you feeling now hun?

Gaye ~ Happy that you got your drugs through today I hope everything goes well at the co-ordination appt and 5 sleeps is not long.

Hope your all well and we have another lovely day outside YAY!

Jacks

xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

koko and NorthernFox - good luck and hope it is positive news


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks all

OMG it's a   I'm going to be a Mummy

I'm completely overwelmed  

Good luck Koko, thinking of you.
xx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Brilliant news NorthernFox! Enjoy it all.

GOOD LUCK Koko! xx

Biddy xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Excellent news Northern Fox.
Fingers crossed for you too KoKo.
Bettyx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

NF -  YAY OMG CONGRATS to you!!!! YAYAYAYAY

How are you feeling

Bobbi3 I don't see my sister anyway to be honest all her nasty messages etc are through text she was bothering my hubby for 7 hours yesterday nasty person she is...

x


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Beta level is 501 - the nurse said this was very good.

How is this bench marked? Any ideas what this means?


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

that's pretty high! That might mean... TWINS! Mine was around 200, which the nurse said was perfect... but i suppose she says that to all the girls ;-)
I read some parameters on the evil interweb a while back. I'll see if I can dig them up.


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

I have no idea what mine was as I was never told so I will have to wait and see what we have in there......

Bet your having twins YAY!


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've looked for some figures but the scientist in me cannot put any forward as they all vary so much... evil interweb! Over 500 is high though, I stand by my crazy twin speculation.


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Crack me up NF is gonna have double bubble....YAY

Has anyone heard from KoKo?

I just tried to change my scan to this wk but they said it's to early, so have to go on Monday hope the lil one/s are doing ok in there and I have not stressed them out to much poor little things..xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Biddy & Jacks

One would be a dream come true and two!! Well that's just the icing on the cake!!

Might do some research.

Jacks, if you phone HH they'll tell you your beta level, they didn't tell me in the first call - I rang back once I had got myself together.

Ali M - what was yours?

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congratulations NF- also sounds like double fun from here.  My beta was 212....and that was 14 May 07!  Nearly exactly the same timing there huh?!!


Here's to a happy healthy remaining 8m.


 koko


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I am sad to post its a BFN for me, I was still praying till I got the phone call at 2.30 and then have been crying ever sense.
Congradulation Northan Fox, you must be thrilled  
Thanks for all your good wishes and     , it's just not our time, my poor DH is devastated as he sees it as his fault. 
Well I bought lots of pic and mix to get me through the next few days!!
Koko


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

koko honey I am so very sorry. I know there is nothing I can say.  Allow yourself to get your feelings out and hug that DH as hard as you can. This infertility malarkey never takes any prisoners and is sooo very hard to deal with.  I know I have been so lucky but I do know how you feel.  I have never had an ET that didnt end in a bfp but have had other negative outcomes of tx.  Hang in there hon we are all here for you. Ok it wasnt your time this time.  I look back on my tx and think I never would have had K if any of them had followed through.  I hope and   that you, and the other ttc ladies on this thread, get your dreams soon.

      

by the way pick and mix was a fab idea.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Koko, I am so sorry      

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northen fox, congratulations honey, I think that it mightbe twins too   500 is quite a lot!  Wishing you the best 8MW!!!
Future Mummy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

(((((((((Koko)))))))))) I'm so sorry the news wasn't good for you today. Hopefully it will all come good for you soon and all this pain will be worth it. You're very gracious to post congratulations on such a tough day for you.   I know I would have found that hard. Get those sweets down you... plenty more where they came from.

Biddy xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Koko - I am so very sorry


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Northern Fox - Congratulations, well done! Can't wait for your scan to see if it's twins!! 

Koko - I'm so sorry, look after yourself.  Have you got any pic'n'mix left?  If you're anything like me you'll have scoffed the lot by now. 

Thanks for thinking of me Julie.  My op went well yesterday.  I was 11th on the list so didn't get down to theatre until after 2pm - I was so hungry!  I had to will mysef to recover v quickly so I could get home in time to see Thomas before he went to bed.  Back to see Mr T next week and then hopefully I can get started.

Take care everyone


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

scooter....was it a hysteroscopic division of adhesions you had or am I going mad?  I had this after scarring from my mmc/ERPC in Nov 06.  Had the op in March 07 and started tx for K in April......Did me the world of good obviously!

BTW ca I nick your blinkie?  Can you pm me the link, been trying to add something similar to my sig....


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Koko -    I'm so sorry.  We're all here for you.  Look after yourself.  Take care 
Thinking of you    

Rafs xxx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Northern Fox - congratulations. I'm no expert but 500 sounds high, so could be twins!

Koko - I am so sorry. Remember there is always the counsellor. Jennie is lovely, I found it useful to see her after my BFN. Thinking of you.  
xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

NF - congratulations! sounds like twins to me. enjoy and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.  

scooter - how are you feeling? Hope all went well. 

Hello to all 

Rafs xxxx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

KoKo ~ I am so very sorry lovely I hope you are ok, I really don't think there is anything anyone can say to make you feel any better but you are in all of our thoughts. x




NF - when you called back did you go back through to the patient line or talk to reception?

can anyone tell me aswell first time today I felt a bit iccy so had a banana this morning and some water but have got weird cramps going on and my legs ache I feel like I have walked miles......I also got a little concerned recently as keep on getting this odd twinge on my left hand side to the bottom it worries me cos of Ectopics but not sure what pain that would cause and how soon it would hurt and you would notice it ~ any ideas? Prob me being a paranoia freak! 

How's everyone else?

Jacks
xx

Jacks
xx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Bobbi

Yeh think I might give them a call I am sure it's normal to feel odd twinges and stuff all the time I have had alot on with losing Dad and then my sister being a complete moron with the family so am sure alot of it's probably tension I just need to chill out.

How are you anyway missy?

Jacks
x


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks all for your lovely messages

Jacks - I phoned reception who put me through to the nurses station.
re symptoms: I have had AF pains all through my 2ww and still now, I had really strong ones in the night again, I believe this could be your uterus expanding to accomodate your little one.

xx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes I think you are right NF ~ how are you anyway are you working at the moment?

Bobbi ~ Bless you am sure DH will be just fine 

xx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Koko - I'm so sorry that this wasn't your time.  Thinking of you  .  Hope you and DH are able to take some time to recover.  It is just so hard sometimes, I can totally sympathise with what you must be going through.  

Northern Fox - oh my god!!!!  You and I have had exactly the same symptoms, and while I don't want to put ideas into your head, my levels at your stage were in the low 400's (which the nurse said was very high).  So I'd say a reading of around 500 means you have to start thinking twins are a possibility!  There is a topic on one of the boards where people post their readings and outcomes, which I've just tried to find and can't - but that should give you some idea, if you can find it.


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Northern Fox - just found that thread I was talking about, but can't seem to post a link to it.  Go to the "Bun in the oven" board, then click on sub-board "Trimesters", and it's the first thread on the screen.  Lots of info with other people's beta levels in there.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I cant believe your pregnancy is going so fast Ali....!!!

I also cant believe a year ago today I got my BFP and K is 4 months already!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, your daughter is GORGEOUS!  

Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Agreed Future Mummy - EBW another gorgeous picture of Kate.
Your dates are very similar to mine, what was your due date with K?

Ali M - seems so. No bleeding and very strong AF type pains - I already seem to blow up like a balloon in the evening (which seems odd this early!) Thanks for the info re: beta levels - I'll have a read. 

xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Koko sweets.  I am sorry to hear about your news   .  Hope you are doing ok  

love gaye


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

NorthernFox - OMG yah!!!!!  So so pleased for you.  Twins.. even better!!!


Well we had our coordination appointment yesterday and I don't know what I was expecting out of it  but all I can do is thank you all (especially Julie) for all the info and chat.  Its not that the appointment was bad, but it was so much less informative than I expected.  We were demonstrated how to inject but not given the opportunity to practice ourselves.  My DH sum's it up pretty well as we walk out of the appointment 'it was like having a golf lesson with a pro, and not actually getting to swing the club'    


love gaye


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks ladies...she is a cutie....takes after her dad obviously.  I have done a montage on onetruemedia and cry every time I watch it....!

NF my actual EDD was 21 Jan, then 22 Jan .....

Actually had an elective c-section a week before she was due on 14th.


gaye - my first coordination appt (diff clinic) was the same as yours I think.....and I wasnt even on ff then and had less idea than when I went in I think


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Gaye, I remember feeling exactly the same about mine, like me you were also so excited so I guess I expected this big Epiphany which of course never happened. The disappointment I felt when I left was awful.

Most things I  have learnt about the whole IVF rollercoaster has been from this forum and I will be forever grateful.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All


koko so very sorry sweetie     thinking of you 

Gaye- great you are underway   sorry the coordination was a bit basic butglad I was able to give an idea of what to expect- good luck    

northernfox- mega mega congrats    I wish you lots of luck for your 9 month wait with your baby/s

hi to all i missed. must go as addicted to the apprentice and have been waiting for DH to get home to watch it- hes here now  

Have a good one all

Julie xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All!!!

I just wanted to say congrats to Northern Fox- here's hoping a set of twins comes knocking at your door!!!  

To all the others who have had a positive result also congrats!!  

Sorry to here about some of you on your BFN, but keep the faith sweeties-It must be hard....  

Take care,

Secret Broody  
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, I never thought much of the coordination appointment. They recite their information like robots and check the paperwork. 
What I did, on my first day of injecting , I went there with drugs and needles and told a nurse, I want to do it myself , it is the first time, can you help and watch it and say if I do it wrong?
she was very helpful and then gave me tips how to hurt less while I was doing it, and I was fine thereafter, and never had a problem injecting after. 
Future Mummy


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies how are we all today?

Right I have a qst please!!!

When I was on the pessaries all was fine then towards the second week my bottom was getting sore but as you know I had to carry them on, when the day come that I was able to stop taking them I couldn't be more thankful, they left my bottom so sore that everytime I went to the toilet it bleed.....well it now hurts so much as my stools are so hard at the start that my bottom keeps on bleeding and I'm a little concerned now, my friend said am I sure it's not piles but I have never had anything like that so not sure what it would be like it's just so sore.
I called HH they told me to drink more water but honestly I am drinking so so much and it's still solid, I manage to go everyday so can't be constipated................any help would be good.

Jacks
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi hon

Try any of the following

prune juice 
linseeds 

or lactulose which you can get at the chemist


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

O thank you for replying I have been sitting here in agony today right I will go get me some of that tonight and pray it starts working my poor bot bot can't take anymore~ LOL

By the Way Kate is beautiful what a pretty little girl you have x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Lactulose tastes like syrup....its quite sticky to take but I was on it througout my pregnancy.  Apple juice is also good. Hope your   is better soon


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

That emotion was cracking me up how funny is that.....

Ok well I will have to try it and hope it works if it doesn't then I will have to make a visit to the quacks and see if there is something else all of a sudden going on in there.

Can I buy it in normal food shops or so I have to go to a health shop?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Lactulose is available in chemists.  There is not drug in it its effectively just an oil +sugary stuff to make it palatable) which works by making your intestines slippery enough for food to pass without too much trouble.  It comes in 250 and 500ml bottles, the latter is about £4.50 odd and you take up to 15ml daily.

I couldnt take the prune juice (yuk) or linseeds which made me gag but others swear by them.  Others say peaches do the trick

Just because you go every day doesnt mean that you arent constipated as such!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Actually something that has made a big difference to my bowel movements when on treatment and also make it less painful to pass or just to improve it from time to time, is cranberry juice. it works wonder for me, much much better than prune juice.I am not sure why. I got the tip from pharmacist.Cyclogest ( progesterone) can really really make it quite painful, more with some women than others. The first treatment I had , I was so bloated as nothing would pass I felt everytime I was sitting I had a broom up my bottom  . The juice saved my ass!     
Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Thanks for all your reassuring comments, sorry that it seems a few of us were a little disappointed with that initial appointment!

Future Mummy - special thanks for your advice.  I have to go and have a cervical assessment as soon as AF arrives (oh joy!) and then if all good start taking injections.  I might take my first one with me and they can help with it.

love gaye


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Jacks - my sister swears by Shreddies!

Gaye - HH never told me that for the cervical assessment you need a full bladder as it's a dummy run of ET. After an horrific journey to HH I was an hour late for my CA and dashed into the loo for a pee only to be told afterwards I needed a full badder.

12 glasses of water later.......

xxx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey

Shreddies, prunes, cranberry juice the lot here I come....lol

x


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

What's all this    talk !??!?!  
Prune juice always works for me. 

J&J - good luck with the prune juice, linseed, etc...

EBW - Kate is such a cutie xxx

Julie - good luck tomorrow.  Hope your lining is thickening up nicely     

Gaye - i felt the same way at my first coordination appt! 

Koko - how are you feeling?     been thinking of you xxx

HELLO NF, FM, Biddy, bobbi, Scooter, Betty,  Ali, secret broody. 

I'm feeling ok and thinking of all the positive in our lives.  
Met with Mr. L and we plan to start our next tx next month.  We'll go for a short protocol this time - fingers crossed             I'm staying positive and will keep the faith!  

hello to everyone i've missed. 
Rafs xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Rafs, great news that the appointment with dr Lavery went well. Short protocols are easier than LP. Lots of      for your next treatment.

Julie Anne , how are you? isn't today you have a scan?      

Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck today Julie  

xxx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Morning Girlies....

OMG brought the prune juice it tastes like cough syrup..... Ewwwwwww
Think me is going to have to try something else.....

What is Linseed is this a drink or tablets??

Hope you are all well!

Jxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks for everyone's good wishes- looked a sight will all my cuts, grazes and bruises from falling down the stairs yesturday for my scan. My lining scan went well and my lining in at 12.7mm so I'm ready   Will find out this afternoon if they will start the thaw of our embies or wait until the weekend / Monday but now I'm sending mega positive vibes my little ones will survive and do well. 

Will post later and mega thanks for the bubbles also you are all too fixated on      

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Julie - good luck this pm
Rafs- SPs go so fast! best of luck

J&J I also hate prune juice which is why I went with the lactulose!

hi everyone else...


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Raf's- forgot to say- wow thats quick- good luck and mega sticky positive vibes


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Girls

There definitely has been lots of  talk... hee hee hee!  Hope things are moving now for you J&J...

NorthernFox you were pretty spot on with not being told about the full bladder.  Thanks for the warning!!! 

Rafs - great news to hear you can start with the SP next cycle.    

Julie - yah!  The thaw begins.  Oh, I reaally hope this is the one for you.  Sending you lots of       

Big hello's to everyone else and hope you all have a good weekend

love gaye


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

No probs Gaye - Glad I could be some help

Julie & Rafs - great news I'm delighted for you both, hopefully this time will be your turn   

Jacks - get on the Shreddies, at least they'll be more palatable  

Koko - how are you feeling, I hope you and your DH are looking after each other  

Ali - did you continue to have strong cramping after your BFP and if so how long for....?

Big hello's to EBW, Future Mummy, Biddy, Bobbi, Scooter, Betty, Woo and secret broody. Sorry if I've missed anyone, I hope you all have a great weekend. 

I am 35 on Sunday which I was really looking forward to as I now have the best birthday present ever - but now my MIL has landed on us!!  


A
xxx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

NF - Happy Bday for Sunday my love, have you got anything nice planned?

Hope the weather brightens up a little it's so dull out there today...  

How are you doing have you got any symptoms?

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie-anne, lots of


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry had problems to connect for whatever reasons but can send posts now.

Good luck Julie     

FM, to answer your question, I have had an investigation done on NHS due to multiple m/c (at least 3) and that's where they found blood clotting and killer cells were positive. For the killer cells, they give me some tablets to take but only after ovulation or implantation and I guess the dose will increase if I get a BFP. If you want to know more, pls send me a PM.

Hello to evryone else.

I am about to start buserelin on Monday for a LP.


Sara xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Julie - YAY!!!!! so happy for you my sweets.  Sending your embies lots and lots of    
Can't believe it's gone so quickly.    

J&J - the best way to get results from linseed is to soak them in hotwater, then strain the seeds, and drink it like tea.  Good luck.. hope all is moving soon.  I must be the odd one, 'cos i really like prune juice... yummy!!!!! 

I have my coordination appointment for a fresh SP cycle on the 30th.  we were planning to start next month, however, DH and i just sat down last night and looked at dates. We have a long weekend booked to spain on the 21-24th June, and after counting the days, etc.. don't think we can start until July now.  I'm on day 8 of my cycle, and its cutting it way too close.  
Unless AF is a lot earlier next month or a lot later, but either way, our weekend away will be around the same time when things are all go.. either going for scan to check follies, or egg collection, or ET.  That said, it is best to move next tx to July.  
I must say, i'm really pleased i'm going for a SP next cycle.  

Have a good weekend everyone.  So glad it's Friday!!!!! 


Good luck to everyone cycling.  

Rafs xoxoxox


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Rafs - that's great you can get started again so soon.  A long weekend in Spain sounds lovely, you can then start your cycle tanned and relaxed

Julie - best of luck, I'm thinking of you and your little frosties 

JandJ - prune juice is so revolting!  I drank Grove Farm prune juice and you only need a small glass.  The other thing that worked for me was a cup of hot water 1st thing in the morning before I had anything to eat.  It works even better if you squeeze some fresh lemon juice into it.

NorthernFox - Happy Birthday for Sunday, shame about your M-I-L, hope it doesn't spoil your day too much!!! 

Sara - good luck for Monday 

EBW - yep I had the same procedure as you.  Let's hope it results in the same outcome for me!  I'll try and send you the link now!  Kate looks like a real sweetie.  I really must update my picture of Thomas, he looks so different now.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend

Scooter


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hello girls

JandJ - I have always been prone to constipation, and always find linseed works well. Go for the golden, cracked variety. I just add a dessert spoon on my cereal but make sure you drink a big glass of water with it as it needs that to have an effect. It takes a few days to work. Lactulose gives me too much wind (sorry tmi!) but can be very effective in some people.

Julie-Anne - That's fantastic. Hope the little ones thaw nicely so they can be put back where they belong. I really hope this is the one for you.   

NF - Happy Birthday for Sunday. 

Sara - good luck for this cycle.  

Rafs - Glad to hear you are doing well. We maybe cycling again together! 

We had our appt with Mr L yesterday. A bit of doom and gloom as I responded pretty badly this time for 'someone of my age'. He made no bones about the fact that if this next cycle doesn't work, it will give us info on whether I am a poor responder and need to consider whether to carry on or not. Equally it could have just been a 'bad month' as eggs and sperm were all good quality. He also said that there is some strong evidence to suggest that people in my position who have IVF can go through the menopause earlier. Tried to stay upbeat. So just glad we are having treatment now. I will be on the antagonistic protocol this time - is that the SP? And on a higher dose of Gonal F. I have my coordination appt 27th May. I thought I might be able to start in a few weeks but apparently I have to wait for the 3rd AF, excluding the bleed from the BFN. Is that normal? So I think it will be end June/beginning of July we start. I really hope this is the one for us.    

Hi to everyone I have missed.
Nicky x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All - thanks heaps for your good wishes

Rafs- sorry about the delay sweetie but at least you will be underway soon    

Nicky- sorry to hear your review was a bit mixed but fingers crossed last time was just a bad cycle the the next one will be a complete success    ^reik

NF- have a lovely birthday on sunday

Koko-been thinking of you sweets    

FM- thanks for the good wishes- how are you doing?

Scooter- hope your doing well   

Sarah- good to see your underway on Monday- good luck     Fingerscrossed the new drugs will do the trick   

bobbie- how are you doing? thanks for the good wishes 

gaye- hi hun- not long now either  

hi to all I've missed. Off to bed as working tomorrow. My transferwill be on Thursday all being well my embies survive the thaw and make it to blasts    

Have a great weekend

Julie xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! 16th May 2008  * 

 
*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  

*Sara13* Start Dr for 2nd IVF (LP) 19th May  
*Julie-Anne -* medicated FET - ET 22nd May  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*Gaye*Starting 1st IVf May/June short protcol 
*wannabemum08 * looking to go for 3rd IVF May 
*Scooter *looking to try for 2nd Hammersmith baby -  
*bobbi3 * - Starting NHS 1st IVF May/June SP 
*Nikki2008*- Looking to do 4th IVF May 08 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* Starting 3rd IVF short protcol - Jun/ Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08- 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Koko78 * - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
*Wendy woo-* -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
*nichola1975 (Nicky) * Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
*Chris x * having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
*candistar1*- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
*Future Mummy - * Had laparoscopy and dye in France Feb after 3rd IVF. TTC naturally 6 months then looking to move to Lister   

*MUMMIES TO BE*    

*NorthernFox *  from 1st IVF testing 13th of May 08  
*JandJ -*  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08  
*biddy2 *  from 2nd IVF March 2008  
*Shania35 *  from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008   
* saffronL* -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08.   
*marie#1 * -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008   
*Hush*-  from FET Dec07 -   
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF   
*alim7482 (Ali)- *  21st Nov 07 after from IVF   Twins!

 
*HH MUMMIES * 

*Angie -* Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
*Pooks -* Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 
*Lisax -* Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgirl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck*

*loubeedood-* Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Odette -* Having follow up after 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona   
*Totyu-* Moved to Guys for NHS treatment started short protcol IVF May/ June   

If anyone else wants to have a go please do let me know. I have removed quite a few from the list that have not posted for a long time. If I have removed your and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Julie ​
*Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167*​


----------



## redzer (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone. Thinking of you all and thought you might be interested in my latest and last-ever FETC experience at IVF Hammersmith. Although it's early days (6 weeks - going for scan on Monday), I am pregnant and definitely feel it so there's definitely light at the end of the tunnel.

To summarise our history, we have been married for 13 years and never used contraception. We felt that we should try IVF before it's too late and recriminations can be thrown around so started last year when I was 34 years of age. The first IVF cycle resulted in no embryos and we had to go through the process again and ICSI which generated 9 embryos.

In April, we went in for the final two embryos to be implanted and it seems to be working. We agreed that we would never do this again so if it fails, that's it for us. We're cautiously pleased as we know that there's a long way to go.

Anyhow, if you're interested in reading more about my experiences, please see my blog at:

http://redzer.gaia.com/blog

Best of luck to you all

Redzer x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

many congratulations to you.

Heres to a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Redzer- great news and many congratulations     wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello Ladies!! 

Congrats to *redzer* and all the wonderul ladies with a 

*Northern Fox: * Wishing you a wonderful Birthday today   You have the best present ever!! Sorry to hear about the MIL and good luck 

*JA:* Thanks for the hall of fame- I really look forward to seeing them when they pop up and seeing a snapshot of everyone's progress here-I appreciate it a great deal. Just the fact of me seeing my name in another heading 'warms me cockles' if I had any 

All the best to all ladies for their next stages and treatments.. 

Have a wonderful Sunday- the weather is picking up!

Secret Broody

xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NORTHERNFOX  

love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northen Fox, happy birthday! 

Redzer, congratulations on your BFP! 

Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Northern Fox - many happy returns!  Re your question - I did carry on cramping for a while after the +ve test - quite a few days, as I recall - and then probably 3 or 4 days afterwards, by which time my AF would have stopped, the cramps vanished (and ravenous appetite set in).  Also, until about week 16, I found that I was having mild-ish cramps whenever my AF would have been due, i.e. every 4 weeks.  No idea why - but apparently some women even have light bleeding every month, so perhaps it's not that unusual.

Julie-Ann - well done re your scan, and fingers crossed for your transfer on Thursday.  Will be thinking of you.

Nicky (Yellowrose) - sorry to hear about your mixed review.  Just wanted to chip in with my thoughts on the "poor responder" issue, and to let you know not to be too downhearted about it.  I don't know if you remember, but I was a poor responder - high FSH for my age, had high dosage of Gonal F, and at EC they only managed to collect 3 eggs, of which 2 fertilised.  So it is possible to overcome these problems, and I'm sure you will.  If things don't work out for you at HH, and the conclusion is that you are a poor responder, you could also consider going to a clinic which specialises in poor responses - I seem to remember that the Lister has a v good reputation in that area, but the girls on the poor responder thread will probably also have some ideas.

Love to all

Ali
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick post as at work. Thanks for the good wishes. Embryologist called and they had to thaw all 13 frosties. 7 have made it but only three look good quality so not sure if we will be going for blasts now. Most of the others lost cells. They are going to see what happend over night and call me first thing in the morning. They may suggest doing the transfer tomorrow. DH is away until Wednesday so it could be just me. I'm sending positive vibes that they do well and I really want to go to blasts    .  

I'll update tomorrow and thanks heaps again

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, 3 is a very good number for a FET. sending you millions of   for tomorrow!  

Future Mummy


----------



## Sudsy (May 19, 2008)

Hello all,

Hope it's OK for another newbie to join in? After lurking for a while I finally feel ready to post. 

After what seems like ages I'm only just getting to within a sniff of my first IVF at Hammersmith (still a few more months on the waiting list though). I have found it incredibly valuable and inspiring to read about everyone's experiences - especially given the lack of info available from the hospital. I hope to be able to give some support to others too if I can.

If it's not too rude to start questioning straight away, I wonder if I could ask a couple of queries that have been playing on my mind lately?

1. Re: IVF down-regging, it seems that the nasal spray is a thing of the past, and that it's now injections all the way. Is that right, and if so, does anyone know why? I find it heartbreaking to think that we are all forced to inject for more than the stimming phase when there seems to be a decent alternative.

2. Re: IUI. A post by Secret Broody got me thinking about this. I was wondering whether IUI would be a worthwhile course of action while I am waiting for my IVF to come around (October). Are there any particular circumstances that make IUI a good (or bad) idea? I am curious about why this has never even been mentioned to me as an option by the hospital. Also, is it always necessary/advisable to take drugs during an IUI cycle?

Thank you in advance, and all the very best,
Sudsy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Welcome Sudsy!  I have found this thread really supportive and extremely educational!  I have missed the DR stage and just gone to stimming so can't give you any first hand information on the nasal spray.  A friend who is at another clinic however DR with the nasal spray so it may be that at HH they only inject.  Hopefully someone else can give you a better answer than that.

Julie sending you lots of vibes for tomorrow sweets      

Redzer congratulations on BFP!

Well I had my CA today and was pleasantly surprised that no problems there come transfer day.  I also had a very nice nurse who gave me my first injection.  Wasn't too bad.  Just a quick question though, has anyone had really dry mouth after starting gonal F?  Not worried by it but thought if it was a side effect of the drug as it would be good way to get the water into me    

Thankfully on D3 of cycle and everything is settling down.  I spoke to my acupuncturist today after having heavy bleeding yesterday (believe me it was out of control!), she put my mind at rest saying that was likely due to me having the acupuncture.  So feeling pretty positive after a good clean out.. sorry TMI  

love gaye


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow Gaye your underway     I'm always very thirsty when cycling so probably the drugs. Glad the dummy transfer was fine and they looked after you

welcome sudsy  

thanks for the lovely messages- Julie xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Sudsy

Welcome  

I think it's a clinic thing whether they prescribe the nasal spray or injections. My UK clinic always prescribed the nasal spray whereas my Spanish clinic prescribe the one off down regulation injection.

With regards to IUI. It really depends on why you need infertility treatment in the first place?

Rachel


----------



## Sudsy (May 19, 2008)

Thank you very much for the welcome girls. Perhaps the injecting is a Hammersmith thing then. I have also come across a post saying that there was a batch of the nasal sprays whose packaging seemed to be faulty in some way, so maybe that has something to do with it...

In any case, all the very best of luck to Julie Anne and everyone.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

welcome Sudsy!

I asked dr lavery why I could not have the spray at last IVF as I was D/R and all those injections were a bit scary and he said that they realised that nasal spray does not work as well as injections and if you have a blocked nose at any time, the spray does not go through well so they stopped using it. 
Future Mummy


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Julie-Anne- Good Luck for tomorrow!!!!!!!      . I have everything crossed for you.

Sudsy - welcome! This is a very useful thread. I was never given the option of nasal spray but a friend of mine at another clinic had it and I think her doses were a bit variable. I have to say I prefer the idea of an injection as it gives a precise amount. They are not as painful as they sound, and it is all for a good cause! As for IUI - it does depend on the cause of infertility. IUI does not work in certain cases.

Ali - Thanks for the words of encouragement. If I get the response you did I shall be ecstatic! We are having the antagonistic protocol and higher dose, so I am feeling positive that the change will be for the better on this cycle.

Hi to all.
Nicky xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

thanks for good wishes- 

Nicky- have a look at Lorraine's posts on the London girls ttc thread - two eggs, one embie, one BFP  Also there are a of couple girls cycling at hammersmith who have recently got bfp too. Worth a look- don't mind the bonkers talk though    here's the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138970.525

Julie xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you for all the lovely Birthday messages, I had a really nice day.

Welcome Sudsy, I did the SP and have not had IUI so I'm afraid I can't help, however...... I was advised by Anna Carby that IUI has an 18% success rate over 3 cycles, which broken down is only 6% each time, compared to IVF which is something like 28% - 33% per cycle depending on your age.

Thinking of you today Julie - Good luck hun    

Redzer congratulations on your  

Gaye wow - sounds great so far, when do you have your first scan?

Hello to everyone
xxx


----------



## Sudsy (May 19, 2008)

Just wanted to thank everyone so much for the useful replies. Yellowrose and Future Mummy's experience seems to confirm that the injections are more reliable all round, so that's definitely a good reason to favour them over the nasal spray. As you say, Yellowrose, it's all in a great cause.

Don't know if anyone else was off work and caught it yesterday, but The Wright Stuff on Five had an interesting feature on IVF. Unfortunately I missed the bit where Zita West was, on as our electrics suddenly went down (that's another whole story). But what I did see was one of the other guests, Sharron Davies who, at the age of 40-something,  had her son on her EIGHTH cycle of IVF, after spending £100,000  . (she didn't mention which clinic she went to but I could probably hazard a guess  ) 

Anyhow, I hope all is going great with Julie-Anne, and that everyone else is also having a good Tuesday.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome Sudsy

With regards to nasal spray over injection for downregging.....to be honest there is very little difference regards success of downregging with either.  If you use the search facility you'll find other threads discussing this and find one is no better than the other.  Sniffing nasal spray for downregging is certainly not a thing of the past...and Synarel is also used as a hormone medication for treatment of endometriosis.

Different consultants and clinics will vary as to what they prescribe you but this is based on their personal preferences and also your medical history.

I've been through 4 fresh IVFs and have always downregged using nasal spray (Synarel) and have never had any problems what so ever....and have downregged perfectly fine.

There was a shortage of Synarel a while ago due to manufacturing problem with the bottle but this is nolonger a problem as I used Synarel for my last IVF a couple of months ago.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks heaps for the good wishes. After some discussion I've named my embies bubble & squeak and they are home      Smooth transfer minus hubbie but the lovely nurses made it easier. Being lazy now and telling myself Brazil nuts really are delicious - really delicious- sadly my taste buds need a bit more convincing. Have a dividing 6 cell and a 3 cell onboard so hope they will be making me their home for the next 9 months    

Catch up soon

Julie xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Julie - glad to hear it all went well.
Sending lots of sticky vibes to bubble and squeak   

xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Julie       .  Sending you lots of sticky vibes.  I can soo relate with the brazil nuts.... 

NF I have my first scan on 27th May.  Start antagonist drug on Friday. 

Injection went OK today on my own.  Just sat there on the couch for a few moments with it poised above my tummy willing myself to do it.  I must admit i chicken out letting DH do it seeing as he was very sleepy eyed this morning and hasn't read the instructions like I have 10 times over      

Hope the rest of you are well

love gaye


----------



## Sudsy (May 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for your reply Natasha. It has made me think. I had somehow been considering downregging as something that couldn't be measured, meaning that you would never be sure if you had done it right or not, but of course the consultant CAN tell if/when it has worked. So basically, unless there are lots of personal stories of Synarel users who haven't successfully downregged, then it seems as if it is as effective as the injections for the majority of people.

I have no idea how easy or hard I'm going to find the injections once I have to start them, but it does seem a shame to have to put yourself through several more of them *if* the nasal spray works just as well...

Ah well - I have a few more months to ponder this issue in any case! 

Well done to Julie-Anne. And also well done to Gaye for doing a solo injection... (yikes - the whole injection idea is still spooking me a bit).

x



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> With regards to nasal spray over injection for downregging.....to be honest there is very little difference regards success of downregging with either. If you use the search facility you'll find other threads discussing this and find one is no better than the other. Sniffing nasal spray for downregging is certainly not a thing of the past...and Synarel is also used as a hormone medication for treatment of endometriosis.
> 
> Different consultants and clinics will vary as to what they prescribe you but this is based on their personal preferences and also your medical history.
> 
> ...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sudsy....

The baseline scan which is carried out following downregging for so many days, is what is done to check that you've successfully downregged.

Downregging basically puts your body into a temporary menopause ie shuts down your ovaries and ensures no activity ie no follicles and also womb lining nice and thin.  Some clinics will also do an E2 (oestradiol/oestrogen) blood test so ensure that everything has shut down successful.

If the clinic is happy that DR is complete then you would start your stimming injections to reawaken everything, thicken up womb lining and produce follicles (with hopefully good eggs inside)....if you've not DR'd successfully then they would get you to DR for longer.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Julie - this last cycle seems to have gone so quickly for you!  best of luck, and hope your gorgeous embies snuggle in nice and tight.       Did you get photos of your embies to take home?  and do they still have the photo of the tropical island on the ceiling?

Nicky - I know I am one of the lucky ones, but I am also proof that if it can happen to me, it can happen to others too.  I am always amazed whenever anyone manages more than 3 eggs at EC!  I also remember how gutted I was that we only had 3, and even more so when one then didn't fertilise properly.  Oh, if only I'd known then what was in store!

Sudsy - welcome to the Hammies board.  I won't chip in on the Synarel debate as I know nothing about it, but all I would say is that for me there came a point where I just had to surrender to the whole needle thing.  Even if I hadn't had to d/r with injections, there were still days when I felt like the world's most used pincushion, what with all the blood tests and the stimming.  Re IUI - DH and I did consider going down this route and we discussed it at our first referral appointment at HH.  In the end we felt it wasn't right for us given (1) the relatively low success rate, (2) it is still pretty time-intensive and (3) the cost (about £1000 a go I think).  We felt we'd prefer to save the money to pay for a further private IVF cycle if our NHS goes didn't work.  If money had been no object we'd probably have given it a go though.  

Gaye - well done re the injection!  I can vividly remember my first go - sat in the bathroom for about half an hour with a handful of belly in one hand and a shaking needle in the other... DH did most of mine because I was such a scaredy cat (I couldn't even watch) but he went away on business, which left me with no choice!  I felt like superwoman afterwards though.

Bobbi3 - very happy to think that I can offer any encouragement at all.  I know so well how gutting it is when nothing seems to be going your way.  I was always a bit of a pessimist, on the grounds that if something didn't work I would be prepared, and if it did I'd be delighted, so when it did actually work I was totally shocked, and completely unprepared.  If it helps at all, I also had endo which couldn't be treated, a massive cyst on my right ovary which had to be surgically removed and the ovary reconstructed, and what they thought was a hydrosalpinx (but nobody ever seemed very sure and it was left untreated).

FM - what's up with you these days?  Give us an update on where you are at!

Love to all - such a busy couple of days on this board, I'm bound to have left something out!
Ali
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Gaye- glad the going solo injection went well. I'm sued to be such a needle phobic and never though there would be a time when I could do a jab while focusing on a TV programme or talking on the phone but now I do   Hope you have some nice juicy follicles developing there    

Ali- I go a photo just to show dh it really happened   They still have the picture of the tropical island on the ceiling and its been there from all my transfers. 

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, well done! 2 embies in , this is excellent!
I wish you the best 2WW!       

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

lots of   to you Julie hon xxx

welcome sudsy 

hi everyone else....


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Julie Anne- all the best for your 2WW and plenty of      
We seem to be following each other on the IVF cycles. 

Welcome Sudsy!

Hello to everyone else. Hope you are doing well.

Started buserelin on Monday but forgot how to stim and got a big broose ! Second shot was better this morning.

Sara xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Julie - I hope your lovely embies are snuggling in nicely. All the best for the next 2 weeks  

Scooter


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello Everyone

A little update on me I went for my scan on Monday and we have one lovely strong heartbeat showing....YAY EDD 8th January..

How is everyone else?

NF what date is your scan? I never did find out my hormone levels LOL I forgot to ask again when I went in.

Jacks
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

great news J &J so pleased for you


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you girlies....

Wow today seems to be going soooooooooooooo slow I just need to go into the land of Nod I think I may have to escape work for a bit and go for a sneaky nap...HAHA

X


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Jackie great news ... yay... a lil one!

Thanks Ali for sharing your first time injecting  

All good with me, injecting getting easier  .  I have the in-laws coming to stay this weekend (from Australia!), should hopefully be nice and chilled as they don't like to do much after a long flight.  DH and I haven't told them about the treatment so not sure how much to say at moment, am sure they will ask however as they know we have been trying forever to get pregnant.  Something to discuss at half time of the football tonight I guess... hee hee

Big Hi's to everyone.

Love gaye

ps Bobbi, I see you have got charted... is this a new thing or have I just not noticed before!  Congrats!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

J and J, wonderful news about your scan. You can always call them tomorrow and ask your hormones levels, they would tell you. Anyway, it does not matter , as the scan showed a very healthy heartbeat and you now know you have one little one! This is so exciting! You should sleep very well tonight!  
Future Mummy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

JandJ - fantastic news, it's such a special moment.  

Scooter


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Brilliant Jacks, you must be over the moon. Did you get a picture? I guess there's nothing much to see at this stage. Do you have to go back again or have they discharged you now?

My scan is Tues 27th, this 2ww has passed soo slowly..         

Hello to everyoine, especially the ladies currently in cycle, Julie, Gaye and Sara - I hope you are all looking after yourselves, sending lots of sticky vibes    
Sorry if I've missed anyone

xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

everyone.

Lots going on here. I just got back from a business trip.  

Julie - So so pleased for your my lovely.       Wishing you all the best and sticky vibes to your 2 embies.  

I have lot more reading to do, so will have to post again later.  Good luck to everyone cycling. 
Hope everyone is doing well. 

Rafs xxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick post as must go to work. Jacks mega congrats that your scan went well and you have a little one on board 

NF- hope your surviving the two weeks wait for you scan   

Rafs- hope your doing well. thanks for the good wishes

Gaye- glad your quickly becoming an injection pro. Link below is on why and how for charter membership http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100084.0

sara- hope your not having too many dr side effects    We do seem to cycle at similar times 

hi to EBW, FM, bobbi, Ali and all the many Hammersmith girls I missed. I went to a London girls meet up last night and there were four of us from hammersmith there. two pregnant, one due to start in June, me oh and a girl who was at hammersmith but is now at lister I think. Anyway I did a tummy rub    with the pregnant girls for luck so fingers crossed it does the trick  I'll do almost anything 

Catch up soon

Julie xx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

NF ~ I have now been discharged from HH and went to see my doc today with the letter HH gave me and I will be seeing my midwife on the 10th June, yep we got 2 pics there isn't alot you can see but the heartbeat on the screen was amazing.....
Fingers all crossed for you bet you have 2 on board, I convinced myself we had twins but they picked up one sac and one heartbeat but it was such a relief to see it YAY am so excited.

xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Bobbi-


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

I was referred to HH in January this year and started IVF after 4 1/2 years of TTC.  We did our cyle inMay and got a   on Wednesday.

I have been really impressed with the staff at the IVF clinic, even really small things like wishing you good luck when you leave, remembering your name (although I think they now just call me that woman who never remembers her labels!!) and just simply checking you really understand (I was lost in a river of jargon!)  But I also want to thank everyone on FF.  I was previously posting to the ladies in waiting 2WW and they were tremendous in giving me hope and really useful advice about things I did not ask the hospital.  Good luck to all those who are waiting.

Kirsty


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirsty - what lovely news for us to start off the bank holiday weekend.  Big congratulations!

J&J - I am so thrilled for you that the scan went fine!  It's such a lovely moment when you see a little heartbeat, it makes all the difficult times seem like they weren't so bad after all.  Do take the time to enjoy the early stages - i.e. where you can still get around easily!  and the early scans are great because you can see so much; I'm now at the stage where they are too big and all you can see on screen is a head or an arm.

Northernfox - best wishes for your first scan.  I know the wait is nerve-wracking isn't it!

I am so hoping that this is the start of a string of BFPs on this board.  Nothing would make me happier!  Sending lots of PMA your way, and fingers crossed that we get some more good news in the next few weeks...

Best wishes to all for a lovely bank holiday weekend.
Ali
xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello girls..

Hope your all well Julie -Anne good luck!!!   
Jand J - congratulations and hope you stay healthy

Ali M - glad to hear its all going well.

Hopefully tomorrow I will start my next cycle and guys  AF today and on cue.

EBW and the lovely Katie hope your well.

Raffs - Hello!!

Take care
Tots


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

*Hi All *  

Kirsty- welcome and mega congrats   

totyu- thanks sweetie and good luck for getting underway   

NF- good luck for your 1st scan   

J&J -so pleased your scan went well and you've been discharged 

Gaye- hows the stimming - when is you scan ?

Hi to all I've missed. Hope you've all at a great weekend despite the 

Have a great short week!!! 

*Julie xx*


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been on my hols! Considering we were in Wales we've been very lucky with the weather.

I hope everyone is well and a big hello to you ALL.

Congratulations to you Julie on getting those little ones on board... good luck with the wait... fingers crossed that this is your time.

And Congratulations Julie on your happy scan. 

And Congratulations Kirsty and may the wait til your scan speed by.

The best of luck for tomorrow Northernfox, may it be happy for you too.

It's been five weeks since my scan and I'm now eleven weeks. I've another two weeks to get through til my next scan.

Biddy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Whizzing by

NF hope it all goes well today hon.

many congrats kirsty here's to a happy healthy pregnancy!

Great news J&J so special isnt it!

Hope you are doing ok Julie.

Biddy- its one 2ww after another eh?! 

Tots- how are you?  


Hi everyone else hope you are all doing well and that HH keeps up the bfps...

DPs birthday tomorrow so we are having.....no party....  (he is getting too old obviously  ).

OK better fly and check up on other posts


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quick one from me as I'm back at work now - however two little heartbeats for me.... OMG TWINS!!

I'm over the moon, DP is at home as he says he needs a lie down (and a drink!)  

I'm delighted (and totally shell shocked).

xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats NF!!!!


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's fantastic Northernfox...  a whole family! 

Do they keep you longer under their wing at Hammersmith if it's twins? Or is that you out into the big bright antenatal world?

Biddy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks EBW and Biddy

No, they don't keep you any longer. I was discharged into the big wide world today - they said once they've seen a heartbeat that's it for them.

EDD 19th Jan however they said most twins are born at 36 - 38 weeks so Christmas/New Year time.

I can't believe you are 11 weeks now, you must be soo excited. When are you booked in for your 12 week scan? Will you tell people after that? Have you got a bump yet?

xxx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG Northernfox!!!!!  Not a huge surprise given your beta levels, but nonetheless big congratulations - could not be more delighted for you. Welcome to the mad world of twins!!!  I don't know any other HH graduates with twin bumps so this is all very exciting!
Love
Ali
x


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

it's weird being thrown out into the cold... i went to my doctor after my scan and she didn't even congratulate me! And when i suggested I could be referred to the EPU because of my miscarriages she just said bluntly "there's no need". Don't these people realise how special we are?  

My booking appointment isn't for another two weeks. Loads of people know anyway at this stage. I told quite a few people about the ivf and then told immediate family soon after the scan, I was on the phone to my mum and I just blurted it out. Work have known as long as I have known... I had to scale down my hours as my job is quite physical. 

No bump yet but if i press my tummy I can feel my womb. I first got it about five days ago and it's grown heaps since then. I am beginning to feel that I might even have a baby!

Good luck with those twins too Ali! 

Biddy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

NorthernFox - Wow twins, fantastic, just as we all suspected!   

Biddy - when I went to see my Dr after HH had discharged me she pretty much asked me why I had bothered to come and see her!  

I had my phone co-ordination today and am all set to start d/r on 14th June.  I got really tearful yesterday thinking about it but I'm sure I'll soon get back into the swing of things

Take care everyone


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

NorthernFox yay!!!!  Twins... soo so happy for you sweets.

Julie       Hope all is well with you

Biddy nice to hear from you and that all is well with the pregnancy!

Scooter sorry you are tearful   

Had my scan today and we are ripe for the picking however they would like to do EC on Friday (kinda expected that from chats with Julie!).  I have 13 eggs ranging in size from 10mm - 18mm (3 of them they are excited about i.e. over 17mm?! this is all new for me so I am just going along with it).

Back to HH tomorrow for another scan and blood tests.  They don't want me to do any more Gonal F injections but continue with the antagonist injection for one more day.

We had DH family with us over the weekend and we told them where we are in our treatment.  They were so very supportive and not too intrusive so really happy to have them on board with us.

Just can't stop smiling... it is all going to happen really soon!

love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations Northen Fox!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all, thanks heaps for the lovely messages. Just a quick post to say

NF- mega congrats - twins    

Gaye- wow your almost there- sounds like you have a good number of follicles- hope your will get some lovely eggs and have some great embies for Monday      

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way...................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141903.new#new


----------

